

Show HN: PM Reports for FogBugz - refactormonkey
http://www.fogbugzpm.com

======
refactormonkey
If you want to see some screenshots or read about what this tool can do,
please go here: [http://www.entechsolutions.com/fogbugzpm-streamlined-
project...](http://www.entechsolutions.com/fogbugzpm-streamlined-project-
management-for-fogbugz)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

